
Ask HN: Know how transfer as a freelancer - patatino
How do you discuss the topic that you are the only one with the know how about a project? I assume a lot of clients want to have some backup plan if something happens to you.<p>Do you just document everything very thoroughly and convince them that&#x27;s enough for an other developer to pickup?
======
wccrawford
My advice is not to bring it up. Most of them aren't even going to consider
it. They'll think that just having the code will be enough.

Of course, you _should_ document things when appropriate, and your code should
be good, clean, and maintainable. It's what they're paying you for.

~~~
gus_massa
I agree. Most clients don't worry about technical details. "People don’t want
a drill,they want a hole."

Add the documentation for the unusual parts in case some moron has to continue
with the project six months later, and imagine that the moron is you, so be
careful.

Somewhat related: "Don't Call Yourself A Programmer, And Other Career Advice"
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-
pro...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/)
(I don't like the title, but I like the article.)

------
oomathias
The code should be self-explanatory for a developer, if not add documentation
inside the code.

I like to document anything the client will have at some point to touch.
Deployment and configuration must be documented.

There are two different things to consider: \- Your client beeing able to
deploy or use what you give them. \- Your client beeing able to modify or add
features to the existing code.

Always do the first one. I always discuss this kind of things before starting
a project with the client. And everything discussed is mentioned inside the
contract.

